
Show HN: A Fine Start – a concise new tab page - blakewatson
https://afinestart.me
======
blakewatson
Here's the backstory for my app: [https://www.blakewatson.com/journal/my-
answer-to-the-gratuit...](https://www.blakewatson.com/journal/my-answer-to-
the-gratuitous-new-tab-page/)

